# Show us your show dogs



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Thought it would be a really nice idea for everyone to be able to share pictures of their show dogs in action 

Ill start you off with a picture of Jaxon at East of England where he got BP, BD, BOB. (he was the only one there ha)


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

:001_wub:

Cian the Wee Un not sure what show this is at, Combined Canine I think?


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

don't have 1 of him in action, but here's my sis's ex show dog, Bobby Darrin, just put pic here as he's so cute.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Inca at the british Manchester terrier club limit show...


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Bess at Southern counties


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Just some of mine as I can't find any of Tabitha and as of yet I have none of Peter or Phoenix

Poppy at Birmingham National



Buck at Norfolk and Norwich a few years ago



Not in the ring but at an relaxing at an open show my veteran Freyja


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Freyja said:


> Just some of mine as I can't find any of Tabitha and as of yet I have none of Peter or Phoenix
> 
> Poppy at Birmingham National
> 
> ...


U neeeeed to do Norfolk and Norwich again next year


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

MrRustyRead said:


> U neeeeed to do Norfolk and Norwich again next year


Its too far for us really Jamie the only reason we did it that year was because we were staying with friends in Great Yarmouth and she was taking her IG's too so we entered Buck.

This is Buck in the ring the little blue next to him is his mum



and with his sister Peanut


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Freyja said:


> Its too far for us really Jamie the only reason we did it that year was because we were staying with friends in Great Yarmouth and she was taking her IG's too so we entered Buck.
> 
> This is Buck in the ring the little blue next to him is his mum
> 
> ...


boooooo  maybe we will see you at something like LKA or maybe CRUFTS! ha


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

MrRustyRead said:


> boooooo  maybe we will see you at something like LKA or maybe CRUFTS! ha


I still have to qualify for crufts


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Freyja said:


> I still have to qualify for crufts


so do i! ha, hopefully at the bmtc champ show ill get a 3rd


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Starla doing a stand a the companion show we went to.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Mylo going Best In Show today at Wiveliscombe and District Canine Society. My son handled him and it was the first time he has ever set foot in a ring. I am very proud of both these boys.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

My two shown youngsters, on a walk/training run.


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

Ollie at Crufts



my puppy Gem in the back garden as I don't have any photos of her at shows yet (well only ones of me holding her)


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Here is a picture of my girl at a recent companion show.


----------

